# Off topic: Gun gurus, can anyone help locate one please?



## KiwiBro (Sep 6, 2012)

Got a friend here into his hunting (I think I'm the only Kiwi male left here who doesn't shoot wild animals). Much like chainsaws, buying firearms locally in NZ is like handing over your first born child to the dealers, only more expensive!

Can anyone help me help him please?

He's after "
looking for a european or good american rifle calibered between 270 and 7mm mag in LEFT HAND looked at jap made weatherby mark v's and anything nice. blued/timber preferably. i have an american firearms exporter who will send it"

Can anyone help or know anyone who can please?
BTW, if this sort of thing is illegal and is right now raising red flags at some anti-terrorist unit who are mobilising to rain down on AS owners because of this post, then could a mod just delete it please? Like I wrote, I know very little about these things.

Cheers.


----------



## bplust (Sep 6, 2012)

KiwiBro said:


> Got a friend here into his hunting (I think I'm the only Kiwi male left here who doesn't shoot wild animals). Much like chainsaws, buying firearms locally in NZ is like handing over your first born child to the dealers, only more expensive!
> 
> Can anyone help me help him please?
> 
> ...



I think the chainsaw thread isn't the place to ask, but here's something that should help, see section 3:

Tm 31-210 Improvised Munitions Handbook v3


----------



## Redoakranch (Sep 6, 2012)

Have many freinds in the industry, Weatherby Vangaurd (cheap), Kimber and Tikka's are what the guns smiths recomend around here.


----------



## hangfirew8 (Sep 6, 2012)

KiwiBro said:


> looking for a european or good american rifle calibered between 270 and 7mm mag in LEFT HAND looked at jap made weatherby mark v's and anything nice. blued/timber preferably. i have an american



Savage makes more left hand bolt action models than anyone, and they have an awesome reputation for accuracy. Outside the US they don't have the name recognition of Winchester or Remington... but they often put them to shame.

HF


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Why can't your exporter just get him something? Everybody over here either goes through the same set of distributors or buys factory direct, for the most part if one guy can get it anybody can get it, dealer wise.

If he is looking for used, that's a whole different animal.


----------



## Trailtrimmer (Sep 6, 2012)

Redoakranch said:


> Have many freinds in the industry, Weatherby Vangaurd (cheap), Kimber and Tikka's are what the guns smiths recomend around here.



The Vanguards are hard to beat for the money. They are the same as the Howa rifles if they can be had in NZ too.

Shipping guns to another country violates some type of law I'm sure.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 6, 2012)

Two easy letters. 

C Z


----------



## dingeryote (Sep 6, 2012)

Trailtrimmer said:


> The Vanguards are hard to beat for the money. They are the same as the Howa rifles if they can be had in NZ too.
> 
> Shipping guns to another country violates some type of law I'm sure.



Nah!!

As long as the customs and State department /U.N. paperwork is filled out and approved beforehand, it's not a violation.
It's a PITA and takes several months for an individual to do, but the exporters specialize in it.

If the Exporter has an FFL, a direct transfer from an idividual to the the exporter can be done, and it's easy peasy.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## derwoodii (Sep 7, 2012)

Quik search & here yer go I've chosen one for yer mate 

270 Ruger No. 1 Wood Blued

left or right handed this bit of USA craftsman steel and walnut will git it done and be a joy

I'm jealous Gun City Firearms Dealer | Paintball | Firearm Accessories | Hunting and Ammunition you kiwis can get so many gun goodies in NZ, our tough OZ laws see half of this a no go, so enjoy and no need to shop OS and run foul of the customs.



thank me later:msp_sneaky:


----------



## atvguns (Sep 7, 2012)

Ruger NO 1:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## derwoodii (Sep 7, 2012)

atvguns said:


> Ruger NO 1:msp_thumbdn:



:msp_sneaky: Ha who'd thought this would start a debate on which be the better gun, this will go all weekend :msp_smile:


----------



## dingeryote (Sep 7, 2012)

Kiwibro,

Dude. Have your buddy look around at some of these. 

Left Handed for sale, gun auctions and gun classifieds for Left Handed at GunsAmerica. Refine your search for Left Handed with the choices below.

Just have him buy whatever he wants, and have it shipped to the exporter.
Done.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## KiwiBro (Sep 8, 2012)

derwoodii said:


> :msp_sneaky: Ha who'd thought this would start a debate on which be the better gun, this will go all weekend :msp_smile:



Yeah, hard for it not to head that way but I guess it's a bit like chainsaws, the best one is the one that gets the job done and feels best in your hands, not the sales reps hands, or your neighbours hands, etc?


----------



## KiwiBro (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone, for the help thus far. I've given him a few links and told him to go through a USA based proxy server for some of the sites (just why some of these sites think they are achieving much by attempting to filter regions based on blocking IP ranges beast me).


----------



## ShoerFast (Sep 12, 2012)

With mention of the Ruger #1 , a passing thought?

Check on the legal matters.

But to me something along the lines of a Thomson Center Encore with replaceable barrels might have some additional use with a single receiver?

For perhaps less paperwork, additional calibers might be an option?

Or as mentioned , the Savage and with a little more work, the barrel can be swapped out. But you have to stay within a specific head stamp .

Just a thought, but a thought.25-06 .270 .280 30-06 and the.35-06 are an option. 

The Encore, you name it, you can shoot it. Huge selection!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 12, 2012)

+1 on the Thompson center encore. Very nice and very versatile. I am also a ruger #1 fan.


----------



## ft. churchill (Oct 11, 2012)

In today's Nevada appeal Oct. 10, 2012 ther is a german made weatherby mark V left handed rifle With burris scope in .270 as well as a left handed weatherby japanese mad 7mm with burris scope. Look up the paper on-line and find the add or PM me.


----------

